# Which is the best unlimited plan in bangalore?



## blademast3r (May 23, 2010)

Hey guys , which is the best and cheapst true unlimited (no fair usage crap) internet plan in bangalore? Speeds 512kbps and above


----------



## ico (May 28, 2010)

*www.railwire.co.in/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=17&Itemid=43


----------



## gagan007 (May 28, 2010)

well some ppl may disagree but I think BSNL is the best in this field...being govt operated organisation has its own benefits.
a piece of advice from me...never go for hathway no matter how catchy their plans they might offer. Never go for Tata Indicom who have very poor infrastructure and worst customer care service...
I do not have idea about Reliance (fixed wire internet) so I will refrain myself on commenting on that.
Two of my friends have Airtel (I have BSNL) and they are pretty happy with that too. You should check out Airtel plans...


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Jun 4, 2010)

gagan007 said:


> a piece of advice from me...never go for hathway no matter how catchy their plans they might offer.


 
Could you please elaborate?
Their plans (256kbps unltd @ rs378, no extra costs), sounds too good to be true..


----------



## rkneo11 (Jun 4, 2010)

if you can get a BSNL connection currently they offer the best value for money in Karnataka...


----------



## desiibond (Jun 8, 2010)

BSNL and Airtel are the best in Bangalore. Everything else is just plain junk!


----------

